# Crown Royale



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm thinking of trying the Crown Royale products on Riley and am confused as to which ones to get. I plan on getting the shampoo, conditoner, conditioning spray and detangler. My question is which shampoo and conditioning spray do i get? One site says to use #3 for long coated breeds http://www.shop.synergycafe.net/mm5/mercha...ode=crown_royal the Crown Royale site said to use a#1 when pulled up by breeds http://crownroyaleltd.net/breeds.htm but on the left hand side of the breed page it states to use #2 on long coated breeds. Soooo confusing. :bysmilie: I guess you could say that Riley has a slow growing coat, since it's been 2 years since i adopted him and he was shaved and the coat is almost to the floor but not quite and it's still different lengths. His coat is a very nice texture with some frizzieness in the butt area the frizzieness seems to be subsiding as his coat grows. I hope one of these days his coat will be one length.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

sorry i don't know about the shampoo and spray, but just wanted to say i love this conditioner!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have #2, but I've never tried any of the others so I don't know it it's the right one or not. I was also confused so I got the one in the middle. :biggrin:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Formula 1 for the Magic Touch spray. 

Not really crazy about any of the shampoos.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i have #1 shampoo and grooming spray. I'm not crazy about the product on my coats but i'm also using the non-concentrate stuff which i then further dilute. I've also said this before - I'm not crazy about the scent but some people love it. It's just sooooo strong and to me, smells like cheap perfume. But different products work for different coats so it can't hurt to try! Riley's coat description sounds so much like Lucy's when she was growing out of her shave job. Such frizzy ends. Now there is no hint of frizz. 

Let us know how the CR works!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

wish they sold crown royal in ireland i would love to give it a try .. :yes:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've never used anything but the concentrate of the conditioner. Once its diluted and I add a touch of something else, the smell is gone. I also find it very strong if not diluted.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have always used the RC Conditioner Plus concentrate and I love it.....I have tried other things and come back to it. It is wonderful.......


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 19 2009, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819607


> I've also said this before - I'm not crazy about the scent but some people love it. It's just sooooo strong and to me, smells like cheap perfume. But different products work for different coats so it can't hurt to try![/B]


I use the #1 Magic Touch Spray & it works great on my girls' coats. I don't care for the smell at all; too strong, but it works great.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Aug 19 2009, 08:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819610


> wish they sold crown royal in ireland i would love to give it a try .. :yes:[/B]


Jo, I buy it in UK: www.petcetera.co.uk
BTW, I use #1 and I like it.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

On the left hand side in the box for Long Coated Breeds, if you clicki on "more" it gives details. #1 is for a superfine texture, #2 is to give medium body, and #3 is for full bodied texture. Maltese should be silky which would be a fine texture as would be Afghan Hounds and possibly Salukis, for instance. I would imagine medium body would be spaniels, and a Pekingese and Old English Sheepdog would be full bodied examples. 

I've not tried CR, but am so anxious to try it! I just need to 'use up' some of what I already have - which has grown a 'bit' out of hand! :brownbag: (As with the pictures of furkids' closets, should we do a thread for pictures of grooming products..... :smrofl: )


----------

